# Adding a New Supplement to My List



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

So I get sick...a lot. Usually I go to the doctor, get my antibiotics and prednisone then get better after a couple days. While fish antibiotics can be stocked up on, prednisone is not so widely available without a script. Unfortunately, doctor bills for me are now totally outrageous and I avoid going at all costs. In my search for treatments of common illnesses, I came across a a plant known as Echinacea. This plant is now officially on my "must prep this" list. While it is in no way as effective as prescribed antibiotics, it definitely has evidence of giving your immune system a big helping hand. So far, it has been doing great for my sinus infection and cheaper that my usual antibiotics. How did I not know about this sooner? I could have been saving boat-loads of money every time I get an upper respiratory infections or a UTI.

What are some other herbal/natural/non-prescription treatments for common illnesses that you wish you had known about sooner?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

peppermint oil good for a lot of things cheap and last for years 1 drops go's along way very helpful with pain and irritable bowel syndrome and indigestion.
it also helps with hunger you get a wee hungry a sniff of it can help. 
1 drop of peppermint oil and 1 drop of lemon oil in tea green or if you can fine it OOLONG green tea very good for you if you are on a diet.
if an issue ever happens and you are hungry it can come in handy. 
also helps with stress a lot to this oil for so many reasons its about 6-8 dollars for 1 ounce 1 drop its very very strong stuff.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Almost every morning, I take 1 teaspoon of powdered ginger, 1 teaspoon of turmeric, and a teaspoon of Diatomaceous earth (ok when I say teaspoon, I mean heaping) does a lot to prevent aches and pains.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Almost every morning, I take 1 teaspoon of powdered ginger, 1 teaspoon of turmeric, and a teaspoon of Diatomaceous earth (ok when I say teaspoon, I mean heaping) does a lot to prevent aches and pains.


DE? We used to use that as a filtration media in water.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Almost every morning, I take 1 teaspoon of powdered ginger, 1 teaspoon of turmeric, and a teaspoon of Diatomaceous earth (ok when I say teaspoon, I mean heaping) does a lot to prevent aches and pains.


Ginger and turmeric I have heard of for anti inflammatory.

Oregano oil is also supposed to be good for infections if you take it internally. Supposedly even use it on wounds.

Hemp is another that is good for anti inflammatory.

Beets, cauliflower, kale and some other vegetables that I am forgetting, too, work for you.

Most everything above is more about prevention than treating, other than the oregano.

Be careful what brand you buy. The lovely Government doesn't really hold manufacturers to any real standards.

I would suggest Canadian made for nutriceuticals because they do have actual standards and are required to show purity of their products if you buy in pill form.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lady Husker my good friend!

I hope I'm not straying too far from your OP but check out changing your diet based on your blood type. I was extremely healthy all my life, until the last 9-10 years in which my joints have been inundated by osteoarthritis. I got sick of inflamed and sore joints and was maxing out my cortisone shots every year. A few months ago, I went Gluten-Free and that helped but I still had some issues with inflammation and pain. So I shopped Doctors and found one that suggested a Diet based on Blood Type.
I have no idea if the doc who started this is a snake oil salesmen or witch doctor, all I know is I feel better. I'm Type O so I'm trying to eat the Foods that are Beneficial to type O.

Moonshinedave is on to something about Ginger and Tumeric and I am hoping to add some more herbs to our short term stores.

The Medicine side of Preparing is very difficult and I've yet to find a sound and safe source for long term prescribed meds. Good luck and I hope this helps.

Welcome to the Blood Type Diet
Blood Type Diet: Eating for Types O, A, B, & AB


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Slippy! *bear hug* I missed you and your knowledge!

Alright, back to business. I find the idea of eating based on blood type to be an interesting concept. It would seem that there are benefits to following this sort of idea. Unfortunately I am a carnivore at heart and naturally I'm type A who is suppose to be practically vegan. I envy you, being type O and encouraged to eat poultry (chicken is my favorite meat). Want to switch blood types? Lol

However, I certainly see no harm in modeling my eating habits a little closer to what is recommended for my blood type. Seeing as my own immune system is generally what tends to screw me over (as mentioned in your links), it seems like perhaps there could be real benefits for me to eat closer to their suggestion. That being said, I will NEVER give up my meat! CARNIVORES FOREVER! Hahaha


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bought up a buncha echinacea during the ebola scare but have learned much about it since. It is very good at keeping you from getting the common cold and the flu. Be very selective in what brands you buy. Lotsa false advertising out there. Don't use it all the time. Only as a preventive measure.

Here are some others I've learned:

Local honey: a superfood that helps with all kinds of things including allergies. I use it in lieu of sugar for my coffee.

Colloidal Silver: similar to echinacea it is excellent for a variety of ailments. Especially infection.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

forgot to say dark chocolate!!!!! I'm a big ole chocolate skank!
oils you get them more bang for you're buck with longer shelf life
turmeric ginger grapefruit cinnamon all theses oils are pretty cheap I think for 1 drops = 1 teaspoon of most spices and herbs I know for peppermint 1 drops = about 5-9 leafs roughly 
not forget fish oil
I know its not much a remedy but I figure I say it before the flu/ chest colds etc etc begin.
don't rub vix on you're chest but rub it bottom of you're feet and put socks on before you go to sleep or hang in a chair for a few good hours not sure how it works but it does!
also cayenne just a weeeeee pinch depending how much u can take and get pure maple syrup drink with hot to warm with glass of water when you have a stuffy head cayenne will help open you up and this is nasty but if you can take the nasty also add raw apple cider vinegar and anything else I like it with ginger myself add with strong green tea oolong or pu-erh tea (note organic only ) pu-erh is a tea not for the faint of heart it kind of moldy in taste and not like good cheese


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I recommend you stop taking antibiotics every time you get sick. That is WHY you keep getting sick. Every time you get sick you pop the wrong meds and your body doesn't get to build up its own immunity. 

Try probiotics instead, on the daily. Unless you need to be hospitalized, or bedridden for more than a day, try fluids and rest.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I agree with you 100% !!
studies have been proven <not sure spelled right) that to much antibiotics and even vitamins are worst things to take.
a young lady who I knew in NY used to eat flintstone vitamins like they was candy and her mother and father let her do so thinking its ok and it was good for her.
her kidneys all messed up and she had to get her twin sisters kidney from the out come too much of a good thing is bad.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting remedies. I may look into this a bit further. I am afraid years of abuse is coming back to haunt my joints. I need to look at a natural remedy for pain in my joints. I have lost the weight and work out ( Not like I used to ) but I notice the pain getting worse in my knees and shoulders. I am the type that never goes to the doctor and I never takes anything other then the occasional aspirin and my blood pressure pills now. Never put much stock in the natural supplements but maybe I should examine this a bit further. 

Thanks


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

pureed whole lemons mixed with cayenne pepper and honey. prevents colds and flu due to high vitamin C and natural antibiotics

"tea" made from real unpasteurized apple cider vinegar, honey and hot water with every meal to many benefits to list


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Elderberry extract helps against viral infections. 

The key for most natural remedies is to start them as soon as you feel sick. They help to boost your immune system.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

prepared one
I lost all the cartilage in both knees and my left shoulder from being torn out and narrowing of my spine / neck 
I have way to many bone spurs
I refuse to have my joints replaced and take pain meds due to a fear of addictions I seen it and lost a lot of friends and my brother who served for our country
what I use med's wise if I have to is diclofenac generic for voltaren 75 MGs 
so for muscles to keep stress of the joints I use peppermint oil ( love this stuff it shows )
for joints try the some of these

Chondroitin sulfate
Glucosamine sulfate
Calcium
Vitamin D3
Ginger
Turmeric
Omega-3
Green tea

More good options:
SAMe
MSM
Stinging nettle
Bromelain
Vitamin E
Devil's claw < this is a herb from Africa I think I never used it but I did read about it one time few years ago when I started to have issues with my joints
I feel these help a lot tho some of them cost a lot and I cant say for sure with out taken them for I am so ' PO' I cant afford the other ' OR ' to spell POOR!!!
SAGE is also good for you it contains several antioxidant that can help with fighting cancer heart disease diabetes arthritis macular degeneration and also helps with oral bacteria plus its yummy with pasta and any meat pretty much
i'm looking into green apples they good for being a antioxidant and other things to but I need to read more about them I dont want to put much faith in them yet because they can make you :bs: alot


----------

